# Dj Shorts Original Blueberry vs True Blueberry



## budfan3838 (Nov 13, 2009)

ok so i have searched and googled and googled and cant find the answer to the following question;what is the difference between blueberry and true blueberry (dj shorts of course) which one is best in your opinion?


----------



## budfan3838 (Nov 13, 2009)

BUMP trying to decied which to buy by monday so please help.
are they the same genetics?


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 13, 2009)

I read both description of blueberry vs trueblueberry and the difference appears to be that true is 50/50 indica/sativa where as the regular blueberry is 80/20 indica/sativa. I imagine he would have back crossed a few times trying to balance the two but I don't really know jack about breeding and my reply about the difference could be entirely wrong.


----------



## budfan3838 (Nov 13, 2009)

LuciferX said:


> I read both description of blueberry vs trueblueberry and the difference appears to be that true is 50/50 indica/sativa where as the regular blueberry is 80/20 indica/sativa. I imagine he would have back crossed a few times trying to balance the two but I don't really know jack about breeding and my reply about the difference could be entirely wrong.


thanks man i appreciate you taking the time to respond

does anyone have a experiance with both of these strains?


----------



## pho20 (Nov 13, 2009)

im pretty sure the original dj short blueberry is hard to obtain rite now but no doubt it is as good as it gets wen it comes to bluberry but i wud be hesitant in purchasing that just because i dubt its the real deal


----------



## Relaxed (Nov 13, 2009)

why is it so hard to find legit DJ gear?


----------



## JASE (Nov 14, 2009)

I too would love to know the difference between these two strains.


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Nov 14, 2009)

The regular blue berry often times comes out looking more blue than the true blueberry. Both seem to be awesome. Also true blueberry is a much more stable strain than regular blueberry. So you'll have a lot less irregularities between plants and a lot less mutations.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 14, 2009)

.

*DJ Short*

*True Blueberry (TB) v. Blueberry (BB): differences--here's my view: 

The TB is more akin (literally closer related to) my past European offerings but from a much larger selection pool that I had more input toward. It (TB) tends to be larger (taller) and a bit more productive than the BB. The BB line that I have offered for the past 7-8 years is from different f3 stock than the TB (yet still related as all of my stock is from similar ancestry). I call her (the BB) a "stretch-indica" in that she does like to stretch her nodes, but her buds are very compact with larger calyx structure ("golf-ball buds"); whereas the TB buds are generally composed of smaller calyx (more slender, "pointy") yet still with a very dense bud structure ("spade-shaped" with some foxtail stretch) on an indica-looking plant.

The BB palate is a more "syrupy sweet", fruity smell (more like candy-sweet) while the TB has a higher-nasal palate with astringent/anise undertones (more of a sinus tickle w/ the bud and smoke flavor). I find the TB to be more "heady", almost racy at first, whereas the BB tends to be more body/narcotic in its initial rush and stone duration. Mind you, there is a "range" to both and the above descriptions are in terms of probability and not exclusive to either strain. That is, there is a higher probability of finding a plant w/ small calyx, tight buds with astringent/anise/berry flavor and a more "up-head" in the TB line, and a higher probability of finding a plant with the "stretch-indica" pheno with dense, golf-ball buds and a more candy/berry flavor/palate and a more narcotic (though not really couch-lock) body in the BB line. Both are equally prone to color changes, especially in colder temps, and I find both to be equally potent. *

.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 14, 2009)

.

*from Mr Karma, IMAC forum grower*

*just my 2 cents, I have grown both but not side by side actually they were years apart. 

The Original Blueberry (if it is close to the Original) is A-1 herb very finicky to nutes and it will attract Spider Mites through the wall lol. This herb had the East Coast on a craze circa (1999-2001) many knockoffs/fakes of this flooding the market but the real deal is not to be mistaken. Flavor/High/Aroma are all 10's with this strain DJ Shorts best in my opinion, he has many good strains this is just the best in my opinion. But like I said this strain is as finicky as they come in terms of nutes and environment, if one thing goes wrong and PFFFT no joke. It does Yield Heavy-Indica/Sativa with a 70/30 Indica leaning growth, top notch stone

True Blueberry- It really comes down to what you are into, if you are looking for a knock out stone or frankly any stone at all dont grow True Blueberry, now if you are a taste fiend and high isnt that big a deal to you then you will love True Blueberry. 10 in taste and a 2 in terms of high. Easy to grow-Sativa structure-decent low to medium yield.
* 
.


----------



## hic (Apr 26, 2011)

Well it seems Attitude never has any DJ Shorts Blueberry seeds when I have any extra money..wtf? I am in search of the bluest of the blue in terms of taste. Where can a cat get seeds in the USA to this ever great but elusive strain? Any repuable seed banks carry DJ's gear that take CC. We in michigan need the real deal!


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 27, 2011)

*The Origins of Blueberry Cannabis Strain*





The *Blueberry strain* is without a doubt one of the most exquisite and colorful cannabis hybrids available in seed form today. The history of the strain takes us back to the West Coast of the United States sometime during the 1970&#8217;s, where a breeder named DJ Short was working on a multitude of exotic landrace sativas from places like Colombia, Panama, Mexico and Thailand. He was growing up to 100 plants at the time, both indoors and outdoors, on constant lookout for desirable traits in the individuals. Needless to say, he sampled a great number of plants until he found what he was looking for. In his own words, one plant out of one hundred grown carried the traits that he was looking for and then there was still the complicated matter of working with plants that are naturally prone to hermaphroditism, like most pure sativas are to some degree. His efforts would eventually yield fruit and give birth to some of the most highly regarded strains in the world today.
His extensive research led him to the discovery of two very special sativas. According to the master breeder himself, the first plant was a highly potent all-around champion, &#8220;Juicy Fruit&#8221; Highland Thai female. It packed a very sweet tropical punch and an intense high that lasted for many hours. The second plant was a Purple Thai out of Oregon, Ohio. This plant was a cross between an outstanding Highland Oaxaca Gold and a very freaky Chocolate Thai. The hybrid was very dark colored and would express a deep royal purple color at the slightest exposure to cold. The finished product was equally tasty and strong as the Juicy Fruit female. Although both plants were equally matched when it came to potency, the Purple Thai became DJ Short&#8217;s personal favorite. It was emotionally kinder than the Juicy Fruit Thai, which was so strong that it could in large doses evoke terror in the smoker. These two old school "Thai Stick" sativas make up the female pedigree of all the DJ Short strains.





The male that DJ Short used was an Afghani indica that was brought to his attention in 1979 by some growers from California. Although the indica plant was something of a novelty at that time when sativas ruled the grow rooms, it soon became apparent that the plant was here to stay. Growers could grow more herb that finished faster than before by combining the indica genes with old school sativas. In a way this also meant the end of the sativa dominant era that eventually lead to the disappearance of many pure sativa lines that either became hybridized or lost all together. The indica plants were very uniform, short and symmetrical, with thick hairy stems and wide leaf. They were dark green in color with tight, compact nodes and very dense floral clusters that packed an earthy and skunky aroma. The novelty soon wore off as the indica by itself was powerful but lacked the sophistication and complexity of the pure sativas. The indica plant did however contribute to the genetic diversity of modern cannabis plants, which allowed growers more control.




Now with these plants in his repertoire, DJ Short applied his knowledge of breeding and created new floral lines using the three plants that he had discovered. Soon enough he established his two best known strains; namely Blueberry and Flo. Flo was discovered within the initial floral lines where the Oregon Purple Thai was crossed to the indica male. Working further along those lines, DJ Short created the Blueberry by crossing the earlier lines to Juicy Fruit/Afghani hybrids. This means that there is a little of both the sativa mothers in the Blueberry while there is only Purple Thai in the Flo. DJ Short himself explained that some traits were more accessible through the Purple Thai, while others could be found by further crossing the plant to the Juicy Fruit Thai hybrid. The Original Blueberry was bred towards an indica expression although a more sativa dominant plant was also worked on and later refined into what we today know as the Blueberry Sativa.
During the 1980&#8217;s and early 1990&#8217;s, DJ Short continued to perfect his already highly refined strains. Around 1993 he travelled to Europe to work for the Sagarmatha Seed Company. By 1995 he was supplying this company with seed stock both for sale and for breeding purposes. He was little involved in the selection process but had contracted this company to produce Blueberry, Flo and Blue Velvet; a cousin to the Blueberry that was an even expression of both the indica and sativa parents. Although Blue Velvet is no longer available, Sagarmatha still offer DJ Short&#8217;s creations under the names Blueberry Bud and Flow, as well as some more recent hybrids. The relationship with the company was brief and DJ Short moved on to work for another company, Dutch Passion.




DJ Short supplied Dutch Passion with seeds although he was for some reason left out of the selection process once again. On top of the older and established strains, he also created several new ones like Blue Heaven, Blue Moonshine and Purple Passion. Now out of stock, Blue Heaven was a very consistent purple variety, mostly sativa in its expression and with prominent medicinal qualities. Purple Passion was an indica/sativa hybrid that displayed beautiful blue and purple shades, with buds that turned lavender blue to aubergine in color during flowering. The beautiful colours of all DJ Short&#8217;s strains have become trademarks but also remind us of the exotic origin of all his strains. Today *Dutch Passion* still offer some of DJ Short&#8217;s masterful creations; namely *Blueberry*, *Original Flo* and *Blue Moonshine*, which is a wonderfully resinous and potent, mostly indica cousin to the Blueberry plant.
Around the same time as DJ Short was working with Dutch Passion he also got to know a Swiss breeder named Steve, who is also the owner of the Spice of Life seed bank. During the following years in 1999-2001 DJ Short started working together with Breeder Steve, selecting plants from a large pool and several new strains were born; namely Moonshine Rocket Fuel, Rosebud and Blue Satellite. Moonshine Rocket Fuel was a very potent hybrid, containing the best of Blue Moonshine and Blue Velvet. Rosebud on the other hand was a truly exceptional plant that was mainly grown for its wonderful aesthetic value but also for its amazing floral scent. This unique phenotype of Flo had tops that actually formed a rose bloom shape from leaves that turned bright red and then faded to yellow. There was very little harvestable bud on this plant, so it never made any commercial success although it was breathtakingly beautiful and highly exotic. Equally exotic was the Flodica, a rare and pure indica expression of Flo, found by chance in the true floral line. However intriguing these exotic varieties might have been, the best known strain to come from skilled hands of these two master breeders was, and is still, the Blue Satellite.




This is where the Blueberry Sativa comes into play. It was developed sometime in the early to late 1980&#8217;s and purely bred by DJ Short until he shared some seeds with Breeder Steve from the Spice of Life seed bank. Numerous mothers and fathers were selected and kept for breeding purposes and were eventually used to make the Blue Satellite strains by combining Breeder Steve&#8217;s Shishkeberry male to the Blueberry Sativa mother for the first version of the plant and his Sweet Tooth indica for the final versions. Breeder Steve also combined a variety of Blueberry plants that was given to him by DJ Short to some of his own strains, including his famous Sweet Pink Grapefruit and Sweet Skunk. He created many new strains that he still offers in seed form today. All of their joint projects have yielded wonderful plants that testify to the skill of these two breeders.
More recently, DJ Short has also worked with other highly skillful breeders like Red from Legend Seeds and Chimera, combining several different lines of the Blueberry plant to already well established strains. Many of the strains have the same Blueberry Sativa father, known only as B130. The B130 male was a an exceptional father, a very Purple Thai dominant sativa that has since then passed on and no longer exists, making some of their joint releases limited editions. Many of these strains combine highly refined genetics to the Blueberry, ranging from Neville&#8217;s Haze to Sweet Skunk to the original 20 year old Cali-O orange bud. All of these hybrids deserve a second look.




The joint releases from Spice of Life, Legend Seeds and Chimera are far too many to mention here but some of the new strains require special attention. Like the Legends Ultimate Indica and DJ Short&#8217;s own True Blueberry and F-13. True Blueberry is a re-worked version of old Blueberry genes and the F-13 is considered the peak expression of the Blueberry Sativa and Flo. The Holy Grail of all DJ Short&#8217;s creations if you will and also his own personal favorite. Choosing between the Original and True Blueberry can be difficult but according to the master himself; both are equally potent and prone to color changes. The True Blueberry is called the ultimate hybrid of Blueberry expression, selected for its superior quality from a larger gene pool. Where the original Blueberry is mostly indica, this new hybrid contains the best from both worlds, and is both indica and sativa in expression. Although related, the True Blueberry was selected from different stock than the current Original Blueberry, and is slightly more productive. The Original Blueberry can be called a &#8220;Stretch-Indica&#8221;, in that she tends to stretch her nodes but her buds are very compact with larger calyx structure. The True Blueberry is more of a sativa bloomer on a indica looking plant. The bouquet of the original Blueberry is a more candy sweet and fruity smell while the True Blueberry has a higher nasal palate with anise undertones. Both plants are however exceptional in both scent and taste, thanks to the exotic stock used to create both strains. The high of the &#8220;True Blue&#8221; is also slightly more racy and cerebral than the narcotic, though not &#8220;couch-lock&#8221;, body stone of the original version. Naturally there is a range of plants to be found within either strain but one thing is certain; all of them will have long shelf life, improving with age like fine wine. The first version of the True Blueberry was also fathered by the now extinct B130 male and can therefore be considered a limited edition of this famous plant.




Some of DJ Short&#8217;s more recent creations are Grape Krush, Vanilluna (Vanilla Moon) and Cocoa Kush. The Cocoa Kush displays a structure, and other properties, familiar to Kush enthusiasts. Both Vanilluna and Cocoa Kush have the same Blueberry Sativa mother as the Blue Satellite and the father is the Original Blueberry &#8220;Stretch-Indica&#8221;. The difference being that Vanilluna resembles Blue Heaven while Cocoa Kush displays some of the traits of the Chocolate Thai from the initial floral line.
As you probably realize by now, all the work done by DJ Short on the initial floral lines as well as the Blueberry and Flo strains span over several decades and represent a great deal of expertise when it comes to selective breeding. Keeping track of the lineage of all the different strains quickly becomes difficult, if not impossible, since the parentage and genetic make up of certain strains have changed over the years. It is, however, certain that all the strains are of high quality and closely related to each other in one way or another. Some plants are siblings while others are distant cousins. Perhaps it is best to consider all of them as different representatives of the initial parental lines. Some lean towards the Purple Thai while other bear resemblance to the Juicy Fruit Thai, yet others express the indica heritage, sometimes in pure form or in combination with the sativas. Since different phenotypes can be discovered within each strain, it would take a lifetime to grow out all the possible plants that are waiting in the magical beans provided by DJ Short and the people that he has worked with. Close to 40 years of breeding experience speaks for itself.


----------



## Green Inferno (May 18, 2011)

hic said:


> Well it seems Attitude never has any DJ Shorts Blueberry seeds when I have any extra money..wtf? I am in search of the bluest of the blue in terms of taste. Where can a cat get seeds in the USA to this ever great but elusive strain? Any repuable seed banks carry DJ's gear that take CC. We in michigan need the real deal!


Try this place:
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/dj_short/index.html

They'll take money orders, not sure on the credit card though.

That site is reputable, many people have ordered from there without issues.


----------



## johanngraham (May 21, 2011)

Hey, I just want to thank you for your reviews. It was them who made me decide for Serious' Bubblegum instead THC's. And now I think you've just made me decide for the TBB. Tanks a lot.


----------



## axl (May 21, 2011)

does the dj short blueberry, still have a high probabilty of turning hermie? I just recieved mine, but am hesitant to pop them, i dont want them polinating my plants, and i dont feel like searching the plant each day for little banannas.


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Nov 26, 2011)

Saerimmner, what a post! You gave us some really detailed information and for me it was a really well written chronological overview of DJ Short's work

DJ Short True Blueberry is on my wishlist this holiday season, I don't like running out of this strain because of the pain relief/anti-nausea qualities. I combine ground up True Blueberry with camomile tea and milk for stomach flu or when me or my pals feel like achy/we're about to be under the weather, the milk is optional but milk fat really helps transfer more of the THC into your system. 

Flo has a spicy smoke and it's strong, but the flavor is not my favorite.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 26, 2011)

wow i hope people know that most of DJ shorts stuff is all from the same genetics.... Flo, Bluberry, True blueberry, blue moonshine, old time moonshine, cocoa kush, grape krush, etc. they are all the same bluberry/flo line just some are F5(blueberry) , some F6(true blueberry) some are the same genetics but different phenotypes that were re-grown into different strains. grape krush, blue moonshine, cocoa kush are all blueberry plant phenotypes of all different generations. almost all of his seeds are like that. i know someone who grows dj shorts blueberry(from a 15 year old clone) and he is trying some cocoa kush this time too. the cocoa kush looks identical to the blueberry but it has slightly bigger leaves and a little tighter node spacing. he said the final product that he tried was a lot like blueberry, but with a chocolate aftertaste. his dj short blueberry looks sativa, but the buds knock u right down for the count. i heard true blueberry is more of a mixed high..
.
They ALL come from the Blueberry/FLO line of genetics, they are all just re-worked to be different phenotypes. and he did a VERY good job btw. his flo and bluebery are what Dutch Passion chose to use in their line of genetics. i have had FLO too, i loved it. it tasted like roses, and had a hashy aftertaste. very potent sativa/indica hybrid smoke, with hues of purple.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 26, 2011)

FriendlyTokez said:


> Saerimmner, what a post! You gave us some really detailed information and for me it was a really well written chronological overview of DJ Short's work
> 
> DJ Short True Blueberry is on my wishlist this holiday season, I don't like running out of this strain because of the pain relief/anti-nausea qualities. I combine ground up True Blueberry with camomile tea and milk for stomach flu or when me or my pals feel like achy/we're about to be under the weather, the milk is optional but milk fat really helps transfer more of the THC into your system.
> 
> Flo has a spicy smoke and it's strong, but the flavor is not my favorite.


Id love to take the credit for it mate but its copied n pasted from a website, hit me up if ya want the link


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 26, 2011)

@Saerimmner: yeah but thats great info u posted still... i hadnt even read that yet. u are completely correct tho. i was somewhere in there, i knew quite a bit about dj short already, but u even taught me too!! thx man +rep


----------



## ClosetSafe (Nov 26, 2011)

"True Blueberry" is the sixth or seventh filial generation of "Blueberry" according to the seedfinder.

If I were to break Dj shorts genetics down, I would divide it between his Purple Thai Afghani and his Highland Thai Afghani. His (Purple Thai Afghani is Oaxacan Gold x Chocolate Thai x Afghani) and commonly referred to as the "Floral line" and then there is this (Highland Thai x Afghani) Male that come around once in a while and has it's way with the women of the floral line. 

If the F2 of the "Floral Line" is "Floral Line" then the F3 is Temple Flo and the F4 is where the "Blue Berry Sativa" is located and commercially "F-13" is the F5 of the Purple-Thai-Afghani and "Flo" is also a commercially available F6 of the floral Line.

F2=Floral Line
F3=Temple Flo
F4=BlueBerry Sativa
F5=F13
F6=Flo

Blueberry is the result of the F1 Highland Thai Afghani male f**king and the F3 Temple Flo (Purple Thai Afghani).
True Blueberry is the result of those babies having babies and those babies having babies for 4-5 more generations....

F1= Blueberry Line
F2= Blueberry
F3=(What you get from Dutch Passion?)
F4= not available commercially
F5= not available commercially
F6/7= True Blueberry

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/True_Blueberry/DJ_Short/

Blueberry »»» Blueberry Line F2
Blueberry Line F1 »»» Temple Flo x HTAF F1
Temple Flo F3 »»» Floral Line »»» Purple Thai x Afghani
Purple Thai »»» H.O.G. x Chocolate Thai
H.O.G. »»» Mexico »»» Sativa
Chocolate Thai »»» Thailand »»» Sativa
Afghani »»» Afghanistan Probably Indica »»» Indica
HTAF F1 »»» Thailand x Afghani F1
Thailand »»» Sativa
Afghani (specified above)

True Blueberry »»» Blueberry F6,7
Blueberry (specified above)


----------



## cdhope1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a fiend that has one of the blueberry . I don't know wich one but he thinks it crossed with somthing else. Well it has the best taste ever and would give it a 5 on the stone. The tast is somthing I wish my cigs tasted like but I would be dead or broke. The fucked up thing about it is he will not sell any clones.  I really wish I could find out what it is I think its dj short blue x grand daddy . Als where can I go to get seeds of this cross. I live in Cali.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 10, 2013)

Won't sell a clone? Damn....I'd mail them for free if I could, to a friend? In a heartbeat.

Too bad.

JD


----------



## Marla 420 (Jun 10, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Won't sell a clone? Damn....I'd mail them for free if I could, to a friend? In a heartbeat.
> 
> Too bad.
> 
> JD


Lol, yea. No offense, but your friend sounds like a jackass.


----------



## HippieFarmer420 (Dec 3, 2022)

I realize this thread is several years old and perhaps there is more info out there that I haven't got to in google search, but I am looking to see if the Original Blueberry is still floating around and if so who is the breeder or breeders who are working with this cut these days..

Where can I find the most replica copy of the old Original Blueberry, this seems to be evading me.


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 3, 2022)

Unfortunately you won’t find the original blueberry outright in DJ’s gear. He seems to have made a mistake in between f3 and f5 that took a lot of the good out of his line. The closest things that I have found are from dynasty genetics. Although they are hybridized he has worked them towards the blueberry very well. His blue magoo, blue goose, and huckleberry are very close to the original blue. Humboldt seed co has blueberry muffins which tastes like blueberry muffins, but it isn’t very close to what the original Oregon blueberry was.


----------



## HippieFarmer420 (Dec 3, 2022)

Yeah looking for that original is like finding the Lockness Monster it seems like.. 

I'll take a look at dynasty and see what they offer to Canada. 

Buddy "my best friend who also seed hunts with me" and I are heavy on the search for the best blueberry we can find


----------



## HippieFarmer420 (Dec 3, 2022)

So Im looking into Dynasty, I was told JOTI also had a nice blueberry but I also heard mixed reviews on this one.. 

I have tried a few others in the past but I have yet to find that actual bb profile yet.. 

I'll keep looking and hopefully we will find her


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 3, 2022)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> wow i hope people know that most of DJ shorts stuff is all from the same genetics.... Flo, Bluberry, True blueberry, blue moonshine, old time moonshine, cocoa kush, grape krush, etc. they are all the same bluberry/flo line just some are F5(blueberry) , some F6(true blueberry) some are the same genetics but different phenotypes that were re-grown into different strains. grape krush, blue moonshine, cocoa kush are all blueberry plant phenotypes of all different generations. almost all of his seeds are like that. i know someone who grows dj shorts blueberry(from a 15 year old clone) and he is trying some cocoa kush this time too. the cocoa kush looks identical to the blueberry but it has slightly bigger leaves and a little tighter node spacing. he said the final product that he tried was a lot like blueberry, but with a chocolate aftertaste. his dj short blueberry looks sativa, but the buds knock u right down for the count. i heard true blueberry is more of a mixed high..
> .
> They ALL come from the Blueberry/FLO line of genetics, they are all just re-worked to be different phenotypes. and he did a VERY good job btw. his flo and bluebery are what Dutch Passion chose to use in their line of genetics. i have had FLO too, i loved it. it tasted like roses, and had a hashy aftertaste. very potent sativa/indica hybrid smoke, with hues of purple.


 Wish DJ would make female seeds !!


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 3, 2022)

ClosetSafe said:


> "True Blueberry" is the sixth or seventh filial generation of "Blueberry" according to the seedfinder.
> 
> If I were to break Dj shorts genetics down, I would divide it between his Purple Thai Afghani and his Highland Thai Afghani. His (Purple Thai Afghani is Oaxacan Gold x Chocolate Thai x Afghani) and commonly referred to as the "Floral line" and then there is this (Highland Thai x Afghani) Male that come around once in a while and has it's way with the women of the floral line.
> 
> ...


 Great information !!! need to copy this


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 3, 2022)

HippieFarmer420 said:


> I realize this thread is several years old and perhaps there is more info out there that I haven't got to in google search, but I am looking to see if the Original Blueberry is still floating around and if so who is the breeder or breeders who are working with this cut these days..
> 
> Where can I find the most replica copy of the old Original Blueberry, this seems to be evading me.


Dj has a new release called 90's blues that they say has 2 main pheno's. 1 that's a blueberry muffin and another that's blueberry and grape.

__
http://instagr.am/p/Ck1xiQeue8c/


----------



## VladTheImpaler (Dec 3, 2022)

Spindle said it best, you will not find the old blueberry in any of DJ's work.

They can call it "90's Blueberry Sativa I Swear On My Mother's Grave" , and it will not change the fact that the best of the blue lines came out of Canada and Europe in the late 90's when DJ gave his stock to Breeder Steve and Dutch Passion to refine.


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 3, 2022)

I heard DJ lost his original genetics a while ago.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Dec 3, 2022)

big bud man 413 said:


> I heard DJ lost his original genetics a while ago.


He did. He has recreated the Blueberry several times since this thread, searching for what he once had.

I'm hearing the F5 available now (as his original blueberry) tastes more chocolate than blueberry - but never tried it myself.

The F4 although his closest attempt to the original, still is nothing close to the original. However if you go in with expectations of it tasting AS GOOD or AS UNIQUE as flavor strains of today- it definitely accomplishes that feat, as it does taste of blueberry the entire time you smoke it....just not as intense in flavor and no blueberry muffin pheno which was the most popular pheno.

A reason that he never got that original back and ppl that attempt it fail to bring out the intense flavors of the original is because everybody breeds out the mutant genetics....Blueberry is an example where the mutants end up being better than the non-mutants.....the mutant genes were key in providing the intense terpene profile it once had and everybody who kept it ended up working it so they could make seeds and bred out the mutants, not realizing that's what made the strain so special.

Now, Blueberry offerings of today are simply just another strain....that 90s blueberry tasted so intensely of blueberry that there were no undertones or other flavors...best strain I've ever smoked, bar none.


----------



## HippieFarmer420 (Dec 3, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> He did. He has recreated the Blueberry several times since this thread, searching for what he once had.
> 
> I'm hearing the F5 available now (as his original blueberry) tastes more chocolate than blueberry - but never tried it myself.
> 
> ...


And this is why I was curious where it went..

I know the Dutch Passion if I bought seeds today would not be what they use to be..

I also knew about DJ losing parent lines and such but I was hoping that there was still a chance to find that bb muffin again, I've never found it in seed form, tho I've grown "bb" a few times trying to find it.

I smoked the BB muffin pheno back in the late 90s, I knew it was unique back then but I didn't know I'd never see it again after that.


----------



## HippieFarmer420 (Dec 3, 2022)

Makes sense about others breeding out mutants as this would be where the unique profiles would come from


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 3, 2022)

HippieFarmer420 said:


> And this is why I was curious where it went..
> 
> I know the Dutch Passion if I bought seeds today would not be what they use to be..
> 
> ...


It’s not that they were lost, he just made mistakes and selections that went away from the original which was very blueberry jam not so much muffin


----------



## seedcollector82 (Dec 3, 2022)

There is an older fellow, Lem hoko, who worked the old blueberry into seed form. I have 3 packs from his old company.
His blueberry is the finicky sativa from DJ Shorts first release if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## VladTheImpaler (Dec 4, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> It’s not that they were lost, he just made mistakes and selections that went away from the original which was very blueberry jam not so much muffin


Correct.

The Blueberry muffin smell also did NOT come from the mutated growth trait. This was due to severe inbreeding towards an effect based selection. Dj selected for effects, not aromas. He didn't care if the plants were mutants. He wanted to lock in what he was selecting for.

Sagarmatha, Dutch Passion, & Breeder Steve acquired the original seed stock from Dj in the late 90's. They grew out 1000's, selected away from mutations, and bred towards the blue flavor. The mutations were so severe, they initially thought he induced them chemically.

The Canadian rooms are where F13, Sweet Tooth, Bluebonic, and the BC Blueberry Indica were spawned from.

The European rooms are where the Blueberry Moonshine, Blue Velvet, Bubble-berry, Colorado Flo, and others clones - like Verdant Green's Blueberry Sativa.

Lemonhoko has a decent, but muddied Blueberry Bx. I say it is lacking, because I don't want White Indica or Fire Alien OG hiding in a Blueberry backcross as the backbone. They don't compliment the original clone only and add a mess of recessive genetics that will show themselves in outcrosses.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 4, 2022)

Humboldt Seed Co's Blueberry Muffin might have the blueberry terps you're looking for


----------



## seedcollector82 (Dec 4, 2022)

VladTheImpaler said:


> Lemonhoko has a decent, but muddied Blueberry Bx. I say it is lacking, because I don't want White Indica or Fire Alien OG hiding in a Blueberry backcross as the backbone. They don't compliment the original clone only and add a mess of recessive genetics that will show themselves in outcrosses.



Fair call. I haven't seen many grows about his lines, but had heard the one or two who ran it say something similar. 
I would think if one took several packs and was very careful about selection, or using a different blueberry style dad (i.e. Bodhi blueberry hash plant) 
one could make a very blue line


----------



## VladTheImpaler (Dec 4, 2022)

You've got the right idea @seedcollector82

The best Blue work I have seen in the modern era are in-crosses of the best blue lines, with strong backbones, like Bodhi's 88G13/HP. 

Blueberry Sativa bx3 x Blueberry Hashplant could be really promising.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 4, 2022)

A breeder whose gear i have been growing, Native Sun Genetics, had been F6'ing DJ Short's Blueberry & allegedly he's bringing the berry terps back to the forefront like they used to be.

I brought it to his attention that he lists it as F5 because it SHOULD in fact be F6, i know for a fact he was pheno hunting F5 beans.


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 4, 2022)

VladTheImpaler said:


> Correct.
> 
> The Blueberry muffin smell also did NOT come from the mutated growth trait. This was due to severe inbreeding towards an effect based selection. Dj selected for effects, not aromas. He didn't care if the plants were mutants. He wanted to lock in what he was selecting for.
> 
> ...


I had bubbleberry awhile back and it was wicked good.


----------



## HippieFarmer420 (Dec 4, 2022)

Buddy got some BC Blueberry "suppose to be", it is feminized tho..

I myself am not a huge fan of fems but I may run this out and see


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 4, 2022)

DJ Short has got another one out under his company name. Old world Genetics, but is actually a collaboration with DJ, and Blue Star Seed company Its a 98 F4 x 95 F4 cross of original Blueberry. I think the 95 F4 female came from his buddy. I bought 2 packs of it from ww.coolbeansedbank.com Its a one time release, and for some reason they killed the 98 F4 male, which sounds kind of stupid. Time will tell if they pan out.


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 4, 2022)

I know this is a little of topic but does anybody know the best and safest way to freeze seeds stupid question I know but don't want to lose hundreds of dollars worth of seeds if I fuck up lol.


----------



## VladTheImpaler (Dec 4, 2022)

So ends my time on rollitup


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 4, 2022)

I'm growing blueberry twist atm, its from advanced female seeds, it's the best smelling blueberry aromas I've had in years and it's not with lack of trying. 


I'll know in the next 2-3 weeks what it's like to smoke.


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 4, 2022)

Nobody freezes seeds on here? Ok.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 4, 2022)

big bud man 413 said:


> Nobody freezes seeds on here? Ok.


Dont freeze them. Get a Vacuum Sealer that will vacuum seal mylar bags. Put the mylar bags in a glass canning jar, and dark one is best. Put a desiccant in the jar. Store the jar in the back of the fridge at 38f. This will keep seeds for 10 or more years. \
Freeezing is tricky, and can cause the seeds to burst because of moisture.



https://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrFFjF0GY1jHXYmZg8PxQt.;_ylu=Y29sbwNiZjEEcG9zAzEEdnRpZANMT0NVSTA4MV8xBHNlYwNzYw--/RV=2/RE=1670220277/RO=10/RU=https%3a%2f%2fbestnichereview.com%2fwill-a-vacuum-sealer-seal-mylar-bags%2f%23%3a~%3atext%3dThe%2520answer%2520is%2520yes%252C%2520a%2520vacuum%2520sealer%2520can%2cthat%2520are%2520needed%2520to%2520seal%2520mylar%2520bags%2520properly./RK=2/RS=tjEY1QZShFYyoPTur7SYfaBxfMY-


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 4, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Dont freeze them. Get a Vacuum Sealer that will vacuum seal mylar bags. Put the mylar bags in a glass canning jar, and dark one is best. Put a desiccant in the jar. Store the jar in the back of the fridge at 38f. This will keep seeds for 10 or more years. \
> Freeezing is tricky, and can cause the seeds to burst because of moisture.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 4, 2022)

big bud man 413 said:


> Thanks for the advice.


ALso make sure the jars have rubber seals.


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 4, 2022)

Ok will do I almost froze them! Then I read your reply lol.


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 4, 2022)

When you take them out of the fridge make sure you let them come up to room temperature before you open them


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 4, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> When you take them out of the fridge make sure you let them come up to room temperature before you open them


Ok thanks man I should write this stuff down.


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 5, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> Wish DJ would make female seeds !!


He does have a joint project with blue star that they just made family blues v3 which I believe is female seeds of a dj short blueberry crossed with a Mayberry s1 which is dj short blueberry crossed with deathstar. So not exactly pure dj short fems but it is a joint cross as blue star works very closely with dj now.


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 5, 2022)

As far as I've understood, dj has not lost his genetics or necessarily bred away from blueberry. It's more a matter of perspective and history for how blueberry was released. The first releases of blueberry were done by dj providing parent stock to other breeders such as Dutch passion and sagarmartha and those breeders did their own selection and released blueberry. These breeders could have very well lost the genetics they were originally using. But the current dj short offering is with his selections as he wanted them and he has always maintained that his parent stock is not lost as far as I've seen. So there will of course be differences with flavors and effects as they were different parents and the other breeders could have selected towards more blueberry and less towards DJ's preferred selections. He also very well could still have old parent seed stock around to do more/different selections as it is what it seems is stated for the 90's blues release.


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 5, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> As far as I've understood, dj has not lost his genetics or necessarily bred away from blueberry. It's more a matter of perspective and history for how blueberry was released. The first releases of blueberry were done by dj providing parent stock to other breeders such as Dutch passion and sagarmartha and those breeders did their own selection and released blueberry. These breeders could have very well lost the genetics they were originally using. But the current dj short offering is with his selections as he wanted them and he has always maintained that his parent stock is not lost as far as I've seen. So there will of course be differences with flavors and effects as they were different parents and the other breeders could have selected towards more blueberry and less towards DJ's preferred selections. He also very well could still have old parent seed stock around to do more/different selections as it is what it seems is stated for the 90's blues release.


 Read were that DJ's favorate strains are Blueberry and True Blueberry _ Yea ! his blueberry strtain has really be "worked" Like run run his genetics


----------



## Tolerance Break (Dec 14, 2022)

I reached out to an overgrow user who allegedly works with DJ short and asked what happened to the parent genetics. This was his response.


----------



## Modern Selections (Dec 14, 2022)

DJ Short Blueberry 90's F4 "fruity line" from the source.


----------

